# FlippinOut on Sumac- Hybrid style!



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ever since I made the first Sumac slingshot, I have been constantly on the lookout for suitable specimens to turn into slingshots. Although it grows much like a weed and appears to be little more than a shrub, the wood that lives within this plant is amazing. Not only does it contain multiple shades of yellow, orange, and red and takes a finish like the highest grade mahogany, it is tough as nails to boot.

This particular fork came from a spot on my families farm where a barn had burned to the ground about ten years ago. It was about the size of a man's wrist, which is large for Sumac in my area of the country, and had multiple branches radiating from around the two primary branches. As I pondered how this fork was to become a world-class slingshot and slowly cut away auxillary branches, I decided to "hybridize" this fork. I began by cutting the fork in half lengthwise and laminating a layer of American Black Cherry heartwood into the center. From there, I was able to balance the forks to match the natural curve of the human hand and the result was a potent, fork-supported Hybrid Natural shooter. It fits the hand very naturally, provides multiple points of contact, and points effortlessly- this is one fine shooter!

This frame sports a brass lined lanyard hole and paracord lanyard. It is finished in multiple layers conversion varnish offering protection far exceeding polyurethane for water resistance and scratch resistance, for a lifetime of good looks and protection.

1-15/16"(43mm) between the forks

1"(25.5mm) wide fork tips

For more info, check it out here


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice nathan got some nice colours


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

holy crap. i need to find some of that stuff.. so beautiful, Nathan, as always.. Is there any way to do this with only hand tools? I mean, making those flat surfaces. 
I want to be able to mix and match some naturals and board cuts, but I wouldn't know where to start in terms of doing it by hand. any help would be appreciated


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What can I say? That is the epitome of a beautiful natural fork, and it is combined in the most skillful way imaginable with hardwood and brass to make a shooter that is perfect in size and shape for anyone. The colors are warm and gorgeous and the grain is luscious. I just want to stroke it and purr like a kitten.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

It grows rampantly at the bottom of my garden , what a wood , one of the trippiest looking timbers out there , lovely ss Nathan , have you seen it under u.v light ?

Pat


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I saw this one last weekend when Nathan and I got together to shoot. When my eyes and that catty communed so did my emotions. No kidding I was seriously taken by this one. I am not much of a natural fork guy unless I see something unusual. My exclamation was to the tune of that is probably the most beautiful natural I have seen.

It is a truly marvelous natural fork, in color and graining as well as the shaping done by Nathan.

I don't know if I have used this expression before but somehow it fits;

* "That is one sick natural !!!"*


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" Nathan, nice view to my eyes.
Greeting


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is about as nice a natural as I have seen and if I wasn't so blasted poor at the moment I would snap it up.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

mckee said:


> I saw this one last weekend when Nathan and I got together to shoot. When my eyes and that catty communed so did my emotions. No kidding I was seriously taken by this one. I am not much of a natural fork guy unless I see something unusual. My exclamation was to the tune of that is probably the most beautiful natural I have seen.
> 
> It is a truly marvelous natural fork, in color and graining as well as the shaping done by Nathan.
> 
> ...


Yep, it is a deep viral infection. That is just how sick it is!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice shape to that one!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You should make a flippinout slingshot bib for me. So that when I look at these slingshots I dont get drool all over myself.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a beautiful slingshot Nathan, your craftsmanship really is amazing.

Martin


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful craftsmanship, a true work of natural art!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Beautiful craftsmanship, a true work of natural art!


Thanks Duke. Your work is looking stellar these days too!


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That's is a real llooker. I never thought about using sumac we are infested with the stuf guess I better be try some. Like always great job

Oh yes and those red berries they grow or whatever you want to call them make a great drink. Very much like lemonade just let them seep in cool whater and stir them frequently then sweeten. Mmmmmm mmmmm mmmm


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

I really looking at all your slingshots.. this one is just way off the hook...plus a video wow. cant wait to see them at the ecst . What happend to your beard?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks for tip on the Japanese tools!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow wonderful, BTW where can I get* Flippinout Gold bands* ?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

bigfoot said:


> Wow wonderful, BTW where can I get* Flippinout Gold bands* ?


I will be offering bandsets with SuperSure(formerly Rayshot) pouches in the very near future.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah I would have never even thought twice about it until this post reckon ill be trying some this week. I allways just figured it would be a pretty weak wood shows what I know lol. Thanks for the post


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

bigfoot said:


> Yeah I would have never even thought twice about it until this post reckon ill be trying some this week. I allways just figured it would be a pretty weak wood shows what I know lol. Thanks for the post


Yep, it is really tough stuff. I made one for a friend and he got a wicked fork hit. Rather than breaking the wood, the fibrous nature of the material caused it to simply dent. It is very lightweight, but appears to have structural properties similar to bamboo. It really is wonderful stuff! I have found that the best sumac patches are in abandoned agricultural areas, as they appear to be very heavy feeders. Just remember it has a very soft pith that must be hardened with epoxy or superglue.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Just put a few coats of super glue on the cut end and let it soak in? Prob cover ther tips in another wood maybe too 'omething like black walnut.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep, anywhere the pith is exposed just pour the thinnest superglue you can find into it. They will harden right up, just don't blow on it to dry or it will make the glue turn white. You can also add other woods too.


----------

